# KBoards Author's Books You're Enjoying



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

Since a lot of us are reading other Kboards authors work, I thought it might be nice to have a thread where we write a quick post to say what we're enjoying.

At the moment I'm reading ArtOfStu's book "The Heart Thief."


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I already recc'd it today but "Nolander" and the follow up "Solatium" by Becca Mills. Right now I'm not reading a Kboarder book--sometimes it happens!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh, I just finished The Heart Thief and it was excellent! I also recently read Cesar Gonzalez' The Lost and the Wicked which was also really good, and Vera Nazarian's The Atlantis Grail: Qualify which I loved.  Can't wait for the sequels to all of these books.

I'm currently in the middle of Jan Hurst Nicholson's Mystery at Ocean Drive as I like to read young books sometimes to reminisce or get an idea of what is out there in that genre. She's another excellent writer like the ones above.  I have lots more of kboarder's book on my kindle just waiting for me.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Half of you all are on by TBR pile 

Can't wait to get some more recommendations here!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I just borrowed Arcane and am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

Sever's Arcane and artofstu's The Heart Thief, as well as Pauline Ross's The Plains of Kallanash are all at the top of my TBR list . 

I'm in the midst of reading Michael J. Sullivan's Riyria series right now.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Just read DawnLee's _See You_ and really enjoyed it, though I cried buckets.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

OMG, I have sooo many of kboards' authors books on my Kindle right now! My most recently acquired is Wayne Stinnett's Fallen Palm, but I don't know exactly when I will get to read it, or many of the others I've gotten, either from your signatures or when I see your books on bknights, Book Bub, etc.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

I, too, have recently finished Nolander and Solatium along with Theriac and enjoyed them thoroughly. Can't wait for the next book from Becca Mills. 

After that it was Deanna Chase's Influential Magic which I also enjoyed and that reminds me I need to get the next book in that series. Right now, I am reading the newest In Death book snagged from the quick reads section of the library and on Kindle I have Baehrly Breathing by Elizabeth Reeves for reading in bed. 

My husband is out of town for work the next two weeks so there's been more reading time. Miss him, but enjoying the books.


----------



## Axel Blackwell (Aug 10, 2014)

Stacking up my TBR. Currently reading Dawn Lee's See You. Its not my typical genre, but I am really enjoying it. The writing is excellent, especially the sharp, witty dialog.


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

_Kick_ and _Fool's Ride_ by John Monk.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm getting ready to read Darryl Donaghue's recent release, A Journal of Sin http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RHH7LLU just as soon as the wife relinquishes the brand new Kindle. She has actually read it already and said it's great so I'm looking forward to finding that out for myself.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

lilywhite said:


> It's killing me.


Add me to the sobbing like a child list.

Oh, and I am also reading Artofstu's The Lurkers & Other Strange Tales, and Camille's Waiter, There's a Clue In My Soup!

I often bounce between multiple books. Another reason I like short stories. 

_Added links. --Betsy_


----------



## kmalexander (Jan 8, 2015)

I finished CN_Crawford's "The Witching Elm" at the end of '14.
I also picked up ArtofStu's book as well. Haven't started it yet.

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

I read too many books from here to mention even one of them.

Keep putting your books in your sigs and I will keep buying and reading, although mainly SF I'm afraid.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 29, 2014)

I just read C.N. Crawford's _The Witching Elm_ and thought it was great. Looking forward to the next one.

Also, read both of K.M. Alexander's books, _The Stars Were Right_ and its sequel, _Old Broken Road_. They're awesome! I'm a total fan.

 

_Added links. --Betsy_


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I mostly buy audio books now, especially when I want fiction, but the latest kindle book I bought is non fiction by Joanna Penn: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Business-Authors-How-Author-Entrepreneur-ebook/dp/B00MQTR9HA


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

I read and much enjoyed Philip Gibson's #Berlin45: The Final Days of Hitler's Third Reich (Hashtag Histories)

Here's my review http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2014/12/book-review-berlin45-final-days-of.html


----------



## RicardoFayet (Nov 12, 2014)

I've just finished Ben Galley's "Bloodrush" and it is seriously awesome for all Western or Fantasy fans. He's reviving the Weird West genre that actually works veeeery well when you get the blending right (and he does):



Also, I'm in the middle of Hugh Howey's awesome Silo trilogy. But every sci-fi fan has read that already I guess...

  

_Added image links. Thanks! --Betsy_


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

RicardoFayet said:


> Also, I'm in the middle of Hugh Howey's awesome Silo trilogy. But every sci-fi fan has read that already I guess...


Never heard of it...


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Recently read John Monk's _Fool's Ride _and Steven Whibley's _Disruption_, loved them both.
Looking forward to getting started on Steven Campbell's second _Hard Luck Hank_ book soon, especially since the third book is already out.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you, Lily, Vlmain and Marina, that means an awful lot to me. But is Axel the only one laughing? Come on.

I have so many KBoards authors on my TBR. Unfortunately, I'm having a hard time balancing freelance work, trying to get See You off the ground and working on my WIP. Balance isn't my best thing.

However, I am reading Wayn'e Fallen Palm on my lunch breaks and having a great time going back to my childhood stomping ground. On my list are Sever Bronny's Arcane, CN's The Witching Elm, Andre's Mindguard and ArtofStu's Heart Thief. I'm also beta-reading Axel Blackwell's Sisters of Sorrow and that one's going to be something to watch out for.

There are lots more on my TBR and I'm going to feel like crap when I actually go look and see the ones I missed mentioning.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Finding the WC has opened up a lot of new books for me. I've already read a half dozen or so from authors on here and have books in my TBR by Dawn McKenna, Ethan Jones, Russel Blake, and Mark Dawson. Probably a few more, too. I'm currently reading books I haven't already read by the other six authors I'm in a box set with. Only one is on here, I think. Ed Robinson, and I've read all of his.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Axel Blackwell said:


> Stacking up my TBR. Currently reading Dawn Lee's See You. Its not my typical genre, but I am really enjoying it. The writing is excellent, especially the sharp, witty dialog.


Love to read about people who have discovered and enjoyed books that are not their usual genre. KBoards is the epitome of serendipity .


----------



## Amanda Hough (Feb 17, 2014)

Great idea for a thread. This board costs me a fortune. So many great writers.


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

_Fallen Out_ by good ol' Wayne.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

cblewgolf said:


> _Fallen Out_ by good ol' Wayne.


Wayne is next on my TBR, followed by Nolander by Beach Mills.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

As soon as I finish 11/22/63 by Stephen King, I will read The Heart thief, then will start with Wayne.


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

Mark Dawson! As I said in another thread recently, such a breath of fresh air after the poorly-written trad published thrillers I keep reading, as I usually buy my books from Amazon daily deal in a rush. He has an amazing sense of place.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Recently read  and loved it! Just clicked the buy button on these two, thanks to this thread.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Too many to list here.    
Warning to those reading Wayne.    Have your wallet ready.    
For the last nearly two years I have almost exclusively read kboarders.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Read and posted a review for Marilyne Peake's Mutant Z book, also read her book "Shade" and will be posting a review on that next week.


----------



## Lane Casteix (Jun 10, 2014)

vlmain said:


> Add me to the sobbing like a child list.
> 
> OK, I am fessing up to that too. See You is a Great story!
> 
> Lane


----------



## JR. (Dec 10, 2014)

JohnMarch said:


> I'm part way through Patty Jansen's excellent Amabassador series (book 1), and loving it


I've been reading Hamilton's Pandora Star. Or trying to. I just DL'd the sample for Seeing Red (Ambassador 1). Hamilton is out the window. Jansen is my new sci-fi Space Opera Author.

Also grabbed her Fire & Ice book, in Fantasy.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a bunch of KBoarders' books on my Kindle but I'm currently reading Allyson Jeleyne's A Love That Never Tires. It's excellent.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

She doesn't come here as much anymore. But I love my bud's Tasha's books Curse of the Alpha. (Beta for her too.) 

I actually had a guy PM me to say he read Moonbound after reading it on here, which was like WOAH! And he isn't actually the only guy on my mailing list, which is really trippy. I can barely get my boyfriend to read my books  and he usually gets reward nookie after the sex-scenes, (sorry if TMI) so if random guys are actually enjoying it, super wild.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> I already recc'd it today but "Nolander" and the follow up "Solatium" by Becca Mills. Right now I'm not reading a Kboarder book--sometimes it happens!


I am also reading Solatium! Nearly done (80%) and will leave a review when I'm done.


----------



## Stewart Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

Amanda Hough said:


> Great idea for a thread. This board costs me a fortune. So many great writers.


Amanda, I love your av. I'm sorry I haven't told you that until now, but it's true.

*Fallen Palm* is next on my list. I also have *The Year of Dan Palace* by *Chris Jane* sitting on my Kindle. I absolutely loved the sample of that book. The guy has a way of painting the most familiar, mundane scenes in a completely vibrant light. If I can write something half as good as Jane, I'd be floored with myself.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

cagnes said:


> Recently read  and loved it! Just clicked the buy button on these two, thanks to this thread.


Currently reading _The Shell Collector_ by Hugh Howey. Lovin' it so far.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

M Stephen Stewart said:


> Amanda, I love your av. I'm sorry I haven't told you that until now, but it's true.
> 
> *Fallen Palm* is next on my list. I also have *The Year of Dan Palace* by *Chris Jane* sitting on my Kindle. I absolutely loved the sample of that book. The guy has a way of painting the most familiar, mundane scenes in a completely vibrant light. If I can write something half as good as Jane, I'd be floored with myself.


Child of mine,
Have your wallet ready when you finish Fallen Palm.

And bring some firewood when you come to dinner.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you, C., ReGina, and Jen! 

This is going to sound like some kind of Gockel-Mills mutual advancement plot, but it's true: even though I am not supposed to let myself read novels during the school year, I got sucked into C.'s _I Bring the Fire_ series and loved it. Like, the most recent Dresden Files book had disappointed me a bit, but _I Bring the Fire_ healed the wound. That level of love.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Stocked up from Patty's 99 cent promotion. Having to take a crowbar to the Kindle Desktop reader so I can actually read them.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Currently reading Brad Magnarella's GenerationX series when I really should be doing productive things.  Started with the free one and am now reading my way through the rest on Scribd because I'm hooked. Even though the books are YA for older teens, any adult who remembers the 80s (both good and bad) and / or is the least bit geeky will enjoy this coming of age/superhero series. Much action. Excellent prose. Recommended if it sounds like your thing or your teen's thing - I think both boys and girls could really get into this


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Ariana said:


> Mark Dawson! As I said in another thread recently, such a breath of fresh air after the poorly-written trad published thrillers I keep reading, as I usually buy my books from Amazon daily deal in a rush. He has an amazing sense of place.


Blushing.

(Thanks Ariana and Wayne...)


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

M Stephen Stewart said:


> Amanda, I love your av. I'm sorry I haven't told you that until now, but it's true.


Me too. Also I just realized you're who I was talking to on twitter about cannibalism. I thought you were a dude!


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

CN_Crawford said:


> Me too. Also I just realized you're who I was talking to on twitter about cannibalism. I thought you were a dude!


Edit: wait you are a dude. I was getting you and Amanda/Putin confused. Carry on.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm reading two at the moment. Domino Finn's _Seventh Sons_ and Rachel Aukes' _100 Days In Deadland_. Both are great! Wish I had more time...


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

_A Taste of Tomorrow_ - anthology includes a few from here.


----------



## KReadnour (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm going to start in on Artofstu's book The Heart Thief after I finish my current book, then want to read DawnLee's See You... even though it will make me cry! But there are so many more I want to read.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

"House of Worms" by the amazing Harvey Click. He's a bad mama jama. Just as fine as he can be.

I've also read his other books (The Bad Box, Demon Frenzy).


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Becca Mills said:


> Like, the most recent Dresden Files book had disappointed me a bit, but _I Bring the Fire_ healed the wound. That level of love.


WAIT--WHAT? You were disappointed by the most recent Dresden book? Say it ain't so! 

(Totally agree about C. Gockel, though. I can't wait for the next one!)


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I actually just picked up Monique's second book, because I love the description, and I love time travel in general. I'm going to start reading it this weekend, probably.


----------



## Stewart Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Child of mine,
> Have your wallet ready when you finish Fallen Palm.
> 
> And bring some firewood when you come to dinner.


Yes ma'am.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just recently finished Mark E. Cooper's Merki war series... Working through Susan Quinn's Mindjack series.. slowly. Just don't have the time I had when I was 10 to read.  But both are great, and recommended


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

I've got Ann Christy's _Strikers_ on deck. Haven't read much of it yet, but what I have read is fantastic.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

I'm getting ready to start Monique's Out of Time, after Gone With the Wind and before SWF seeks same, which I did not know the movie was based off of until recently.


----------



## Jessica R (Nov 11, 2012)

KBoarder books I've enjoyed somewhat recently are Scary Mary, Pride and all this Prejudice, and I'm reading Lumiere. An Indie book that I really enjoyed that was not a KBoarder is The End Came With a Kiss. It was a rather unique zombie book.


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

I read Hugh's Silo and am currently reading Shift. Enjoying them very much.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> This is going to sound like some kind of Gockel-Mills mutual advancement plot, but it's true: even though I am not supposed to let myself read novels during the school year, I got sucked into C.'s I Bring the Fire series and loved it. Like, the most recent Dresden Files book had disappointed me a bit, but I Bring the Fire healed the wound. That level of love.


Awww ... thanks! Guys, we do have mutual love. If you like my stories, you'll probably like Becca's and possibly visa versa. I *BEGGED* her for her 600 page unedited version of Solatium book 2. I told her it would take a week to read it. It took me less than two days; I stayed up all night at my computer 'cause I don't know how to load a docx into my Kindle library and read the whole thing.

Becca--that's the second comparison to Dresden I've gotten!


----------



## Shiriluna Nott (Aug 26, 2014)

I have "The Plains of Kallanash" (Pauline Ross) and "Arcane" (Sever Bronny) queued up on my Kindle to read next.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> Count me in on the Becca Mills love


Okay, just downloaded _Nolander_. Sounds like it's right up my alley.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> I've also picked up Jill Nojack and Sylvia Frost's books.


Rethink the Nojack. The covers are the best part.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I was going to stay out of this thread BUT I have to recommend So Damn Beautiful by A E Hodge.  (FictionFugitive)    I only put it down because I was turning into a cold prune.    If you like thrillers or horror,  get his book.  He is worth the money.


----------



## Michael McClung (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll be starting Magic Unbound tonight.


----------



## DC Swain (Feb 24, 2013)

Just finished HJ Lawson's "War Kids" -can highly recommend


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2015)

Rachel Aukes 100 days in Deadland was excellent and just one of the many Zombie books I enjoyed.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)




----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not reading a book by a KBoards author at the moment, but the last book I read by one was Kevin Hardman's Sensation: A Superhero Novel. Found it pretty enjoyable. I discovered it through a signature link, so those things definitely do help.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I LOVED Shayne Parkinson's historical fiction series. Downloaded her first book, Sentence of Marriage, which is free just out of curiosity...I didn't expect it to hook me the way that it did. I think it was just before the weekend and by mid-week, I'd read her whole series. Highly recommend. They are a bit dark, but I loved them.

Currently reading Dawn's book, which also hooked me immediately, and I have Wayne's in my TBR pile as well.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

The first book I read from the kboard authors was Sentence of Marriage (Promises to Keep Book 1) by Shayne Parkinson. I left it a five star review. I did love it. 

I have barely begun to read the kboard authors as I'd been involved with another group of authors before I came here and was reading all their books. This thread is what I need. I'll bookmark it, as I'm looking for new books to choose from. 

I too have See You by Dawn Lee McKenna in my TBR list. The blurb sounded like my type of reading matter. 

I don't choose so much by genre but by storytelling about the world I live in and explore. That exploration is done mainly through books these days.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks so much, Ryn and Pamela. I hope you both enjoy it. It's meant a great deal to me to have so many KBoarders read See You.

I recently finished Wayne's Fallen Palm and had a great time with it. Next up are Sever Bronny's Arcane and Shayne Rutherford's short story, Alone in the Dark. First I need to finish beta-reading Axel Blackwell's Sisters of Sorrow. 

I just realized that NONE of these books are in my usual genres, which I think says something about the value of this community as far as getting people interested enough in you to do a little genre-hopping.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm such a workaholic. I'm reading non fic: Nick Stephenson's Reader Magnets


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a nice kick in the pants. I have a bunch of Kboarder books on my TBR, but I have so many _other_ books on that list, they get lost in the shuffle. I think I'm going to push the others aside and get a few KB books read. Which means...now I have to figure out which one I've already bought I should start with... Anyone have some darts?


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

I do not accept VerticalScope's Terms Of Service on Kboards, and have asked for my account to be deleted, along with all of my posts.

If you are here as a result of a Google search, _*leave now*_. The owners of this site are interested only in your possible ad revenue.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

I crawled through Mark Dawson's Beatrix Rose and Milton series, Mark E. Cooper's Wolf (btw - when is part three out?) and Merkiari-series, Marti's, Rosalind James',  and Wayne's series, Hugh's Shell Collector, Lindsay Buroker's and Annie Jocoby's series and many more from here - too much to list... 
If you got someone go through your series from Germany, it's possible it was me in between there.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

KarinD said:


> I crawled through Mark Dawson's Beatrix Rose and Milton series, Mark E. Cooper's Wolf (btw - when is part three out?) and Merkiari-series, Marti's, Rosalind James', and Wayne's series, Hugh's Shell Collector, Lindsay Buroker's and Annie Jocoby's series and many more from here - too much to list...
> If you got someone go through your series from Germany, it's possible it was me in between there.


I had my first German sale a few weeks back. I'm going to pretend it was you and say thank you! I did that silly little happy wiggle I do each time I make my first sale in a new country.

If it wasn't you, please feel free to accept my gratitude on behalf of the person who actually did purchase my book in Germany.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Currently reading Susanne O'Leary's Hot Property and loving it.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

I've recently received my first ever Kindle  so now I'm on an e-book "trip". Naturally, I'm starting with my fellow KBoarders so I have a few titles on my TBR. I'm currently reading Darryl Donaghue's A Journal of Sin http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RHH7LLU, and quite enjoying it. Next up, in an order yet to be decided, are Patty's Ambassador 1: Seeing Red and Dawn's See You (which will be the first time I've expanded my "spectrum" of literature beyond scifi, thrillers and crime in a long while), so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

judygoodwin said:


> Read and posted a review for Marilyne Peake's Mutant Z book, also read her book "Shade" and will be posting a review on that next week.


I got so excited seeing this, I felt like a little kid on Christmas morning. Thanks, Judy!

I've purchased and downloaded tons of KBoarders' books on my Kindle, but am woefully behind in reading. I hope to read a lot more books and write reviews this year. I've read and absolutely love *Larkspur: A Necromancer's Romance* by V.M. Jaskiernia, *The Silence of Medair* by Andrea K. Host, the *Wool* books and *I, Zombie* by Hugh Howey.


----------



## Kessie Carroll (Jan 15, 2014)

I've found Holly Hook, J B Cantwell, and Keith Robertson and enjoyed the heck out of their books. I've grabbed lots more, and my TBR pile is becoming quite awesome.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> I've recently received my first ever Kindle  so now I'm on an e-book "trip". Naturally, I'm starting with my fellow KBoarders so I have a few titles on my TBR. I'm currently reading Darryl Donaghue's A Journal of Sin http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RHH7LLU, and quite enjoying it. Next up, in an order yet to be decided, are Patty's Ambassador 1: Seeing Red and Dawn's See You (which will be the first time I've expanded my "spectrum" of literature beyond scifi, thrillers and crime in a long while), so I'm looking forward to it.


Hey Andrei,

I'm honored, thank you. Hopefully, it won't send you scurrying back to the safety of familiar ground. 

Dawn Lee


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

DawnLee said:


> Hey Andrei,
> 
> I'm honored, thank you. Hopefully, it won't send you scurrying back to the safety of familiar ground.
> 
> Dawn Lee


Dawn, I'm sure it's an absolutely wonderful story. I'm always looking to broaden my horizons when it comes to literature. And from what I'm hearing, if I'm going to try a love story it should be See You


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The last book I read was _See You_ by Dawn Lee McKenna. Well done!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

One of hidden joys I discovered since coming to kboards is buying an author's work. Knowing that author and how awesome they are, and knowing I'm supporting their craft at the same time, is a nice feeling 

All right, who else is coming on the cruise? All abooooooard! We can hold seminars, go swimming, talk shop, throw darts at our books, even get drunk. But mostly get drunk


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

DreamWeaver said:


> The last book I read was _See You_ by Dawn Lee McKenna. Well done!


Thanks so much, Ric. I really appreciate that.


Sever Bronny said:


> One of hidden joys I discovered since coming to kboards is buying an author's work. Knowing that author and how awesome they are, and knowing I'm supporting their craft at the same time, is a nice feeling
> 
> All right, who else is coming on the cruise? All abooooooard! We can hold seminars, go swimming, talk shop, throw darts at our books, even get drunk. But mostly get drunk


Of course, I'm in. I'm not allowed to play with darts, though.


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Currently reading, "The Plains of Kallanash." Going to be adding quite a few more to my TBR list from authors here. Next in line is Sever's "Arcane."


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Not that I have time to read much these days, but I'm in the middle of: 

The Wool Omnibus by Hugh Howey
Ache by PJ Post
Kissing Under the Mistletoe by Bella Andre (not that I've seen her around lately)


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

This week I started in reading Sarah Dalton's The Blemished, Michael McClung's The Thief Who Pulled on Trouble's Braids, and SM Reine's Death's Hand. I've got a dash of George Orwell in there with Down and Out and Living in Paris, too. Of course, he doesn't participate here. But only because he's dead, I'm sure.

Some day I will learn how to read only one book at a time. But what fun would that be?


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Jill Nojack said:


> Some day I will learn how to read only one book at a time. But what fun would that be?


I'm with you, Jill! Definitely more fun to have several books on the go at once. A book for every mood! (Although if the rest of your family feels the same way, it means you need to corner the world market in bookmarks. My collection could make the Guinness Book of Records.)


----------



## J.A. Sutherland (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm currently about 3/4 through Mister McClung's _The Thief Who Pulled on Trouble's Braids_ and thoroughly enjoying it. I do love me a good thief-fantasy.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Right now I'm reading Dawn Lee McKenna's _See You_. It's her first book and completely outside the genre I usually read. But, I'm here to tell ya, this lady has some serious talent. Great prose, great dialogue, great characters and setting. Had I not known her from here and my wife asked me to read it, I would never have guessed it to be her first. I bought a second copy and sent it to my wife.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, fark.

Really cool to hear that from one of your heroes.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Just started


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I've currently on:

- Mark E. Cooper's Rune Gate 
- Hugh Howey's Wool
- Patty Jansen's Ambassador 1: Seeing Red

And then dozens more on my TBR list.


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

I have some books I want to buy in the future. The Spirit Tree comes to mind specifically, and Benny And The Bank Robber looks pretty neat too. The cover for The Spirit Tree really clicked with me.


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm really enjoying Chase the Dark by Kboards Midnight Whimsy. It's a paranormal romance that I can't put down. Annoyingly addictive, and I need to be doing other things.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Finished A Journal of Sin and I really enjoyed it. Great start to what is shaping up to be a decent crime series. Will also post a review soon. Up next: Ambassador Part 1: Seeing Red


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

hardnutt said:


> Currently reading Susanne O'Leary's Hot Property and loving it.


Aww, thank you, Geraldine. And it's just gone free too (sorry)


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all! It's been a while since I've poked my head into a thread outside the sci-fi high-five thread... That said, my KBoard authors I've been enjoying have been in the sci-fi realm and I've really been impressed with the quality of work produced by Lucas Bale, S. Elliot Brandis, and Therin Knite. Great reads from them.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm reading Vivi Anna's new Vampire Affair ebook. Love the series.


----------

